# Can anyone speak to NH baler generations?



## Buford (Oct 12, 2016)

Today I was pushing my 311 pretty hard and was pleased with the results. I raked it up pretty thick to save time and was very happy with the bales in 3rd gear. Can anyone dilineate at which models these balers became higher capacity in each generation? I know mine is not a 5070, but what number did each abler series become higher capacity? Thanks!


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

The higher number NH baler model does and doesn't necessarily mean higher capacity. A 273 is no higher capacity than a 268, whereas a 276 is higher capacity than your 311. Look for strokes per minute vs model number. Common numbers are 65 spi, like my model 68, 79 spi like a 316 or 93 spi like the 570/575 models.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

In the mid-eighties our New Holland dealer would have stocked 3 different model 14x18 balers. The 311 and 316 and 326. The 311 was the smallest one. I'm kind of going by memory which can be dangerous so if anyone knows different have at it


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

endrow said:


> In the mid-eighties our New Holland dealer would have stocked 3 different model 14x18 balers. The 311 and 316 and 326. The 311 was the smallest one. I'm kind of going by memory which can be dangerous so if anyone knows different have at it


 Sounds about right.

273 was smaller cap than 276


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

My first baler was a NH 273. When it broke down in the field a friend lent me his NH 276. What a difference in production.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone bale with an older model #73 or 75or 76made in the 40's


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

endrow I have a 76 but it is just for show and a super77 that I have baled with


----------



## Buford (Oct 12, 2016)

Well I guess my 311 is at least higher cap than a 2xx model. Anyway after a rough 2016, 2017 turned out great. 1500 really nice bales of grass hay with the only missed bales when the knots connecting a new roll of twine missed.
Thanks to all, especially mike10 for getting my rebuild dialed in.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

I took a look at a Sperry NH equipment buyers guide I have which I think is 1980 but it doesn't say. Anyway it lists the 310 as for the small scale hay grower. The 315 as the "medium duty" and the 320 as the "top of the line for capacity" for the 14x18 baler. The 1986 lit I have has it as 311(79spm) 316(79spm) 326(93spm)

I don't think I have any info on older balers except the 66. My first experience baling hay was with a NH66 my dad bought in the 70s. It had a 2 cylinder Wisconsin engine to run it, we pulled it with a Farmall A. I think we did as much as 4000 bales a year that way. Talk about slow. The owner's manual says 70 SPM. Eventually we got a Farmall 300 and added a PTO to run it was a definate improvement. One thing about it though it will make a bale out of bale chaff. I want to get it working again just to use to bale up the loose chaff every year, since every baler I have since can't make a bale out of the stuff.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The manual on our 278 said 105 strokes per minute. I am not sure where a 278 fits in the scheme of things but that baler is a beast.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Does this help?

View attachment Square Balers Progression.pdf


----------



## Buford (Oct 12, 2016)

Yes perfect. Thanks


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Leviticus for square balers......lol


----------

